# Telecom Market in AUS



## Rajasekharreddy (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi i have 6 years exp in Telecom Networking and IT Networking. Currently working as Dept Project Manager in 4G Domain. Is their any chance to get the JON in AUS with this Exp.


----------



## sshz44 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello, 

The telecoms market is slow in Australia these days, Have been following it up since the last one year. I have been granted PR visa about 8-10 months ago but still din plan to move to Aus yet due to the job situation there. 

I have more than 7 years experience in Telecom RF engineering in different countries with some major vendors. Though I still lack 4G experience. 

4G experience is a plus for you, but things are quiet slow. 

I am planning to move there anyway in some time & see what is there for me. Lets hope its going to be the best.


----------

